# BB30 Bearings Installation Tool



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

I need to install new bearings in Super Six. I'm considering purchasing the Enduro BB30 installation kit for $140.00 instead of getting a headset press and the Cannondale tools. Anyone have any experience with the Enduro tools? I do like that the bearings are pushed by even pressure instead of being knocked out by a punch/drift. 

Thanks,
CHL


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I will tell you that the enduro tool is the shiz. The Cannondale tool is ok but the enduro is the way to go. 

We use them all the time at the shop and my mechanics much prefer it to the headset press method.

Enduro is also making a spider lockring remover tool that is great. No more bashed knuckles when taking your spider off.

Starnut


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I've installed BB30 bearing by just tapping them in with a hammer and a wooden block with no problem. But if you arre concerned about getting even pressure, you could make your own tool by using a threaded road with a large washer and nut on each end. As you tighten the nuts, it will slowly and evenly press the bearings into the frame. I've used this method for installing headsets for years without any problems.


----------



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

*Where can you get the Enduro BB30 tool?*

Starnut,
where can you get the BB30 tool? thanks for any help.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id195.html

Starnut


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

The BB30 bearings are recessed slightly inside the BB shell. I do not think the method the poster above mentions will work sufficiently. Get the Enduro tool if you are going to keep your BB30 equipped bikes for a while.:thumbsup:


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's a link for the Cannondale toolset.

I've always used a dowel rod, 6 - 8 inches long and about the size of my little finger. It's very easy to tap out the old bearing and tap in the new bearing by tapping ONLY the outer race.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

God damn, $46 for something that comes free with the bikes? 

And does anyone else think Enduro tools are over-priced?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

STARNUT:

I had to remove my newly installed Enduro Zero bearings because they got contaminated. I had used Rock N Roll Super Coat grease and applied too much to the bottom bracket shell. The excess seeped into my Enduro Zero bearings and completely disintegrated the pre-installed grease. I used a degreaser, cleaned the bearings and re-lubricated. 

I used Phil Wood grease in the bottom bracket shell this time and went sparingly, although enough to coat the shell. I figure that if I still over gooped the shell, the Phil Wood grease is good for bearings in case it seeps into my Enduro Zeros. 

Do you recommend another type of grease to lubricate the bottom bracket shell? My LBS used a weird thick blue grease for the original install. It's blue like the blue opera singer from the movie "5th Element." Do you think this would have occured had I used less of the Super Coat grease? Just wondering for future reference. The noise has been completely eliminated btw.

Thanks,
CHL


----------

